
Apple's HDMI Adapter works with iPhone 4, 4th-gen iPod touch, and 1st-gen iPad - ssclafani
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/02/apples-digital-av-adapter-also-works-with-iphone-4-fourth-gen/
======
tobylane
Now all we have to wait for are class projectors with HDMI ports. It's why we
can't play LAN games, with the handicap for the best player - his game on the
projector.

